# columbia tools



## Bigdaddypill (Dec 1, 2013)

What's the difference between the regular Columbia zooka and the wall tool hardened series, other than looks. Decided to pull the trigger with the columbia tools.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQPQuwxtWW8


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Pretty well both the same. Minor different features. 
The biggest difference in my opinion is the Quick-Release Grenade-Pin Cover Plate
If you compare both features on Wall Tools you'll see the differences. They're listed in the description.
However there's no difference in operation or mechanics. They both work equally well. The hardened is triple hard anodized, so it's more durable.
But like I said, performance wise, they're both the same.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I think all columbias now come with the pin


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> I think all columbias now come with the pin


Could very well be.
I thought they did, but couldnt see it in the WallTools photos.
Maybe they just didnt upload their photos


----------



## Bigdaddypill (Dec 1, 2013)

What about the angle box 7" or 8" and regular or fat boy boxes?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I use the 7" angle box and I get plenty of travel with it. The 8" is quite a bit more bulky and heavy. I use the fat boy 8" box for first coat and it holds as much mud if not more than my regular 10" box. It saves on trips to the pump for sure. I don't think id want to push a 10" fat boy but that's up to you!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Bigdaddypill said:


> What's the difference between the regular Columbia zooka and the wall tool hardened series, other than looks. Decided to pull the trigger with the columbia tools.


the only difference with that taper is we know the man running it


----------

